# Finally



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Well we have gotten around 2 inches up snow so far. But not enought to push. And it is getting much lighter so no snow to plow. But sure nice too look at haha.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

supposedly next week might have a strom i got my fingers crossed


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

good luck lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya there calling for a possible nor easter. which would nice. but I have a feeling it will turn out being too warm for snow. I took the f150 out tonight for a hell ride lol. Goes really good in snow in 2/wd. I found out it has posi lock. both tires do spin at the same time so that is cool.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Looks about the same here now, maybe plowable, maybe not, we are supposed to be in the 3-6" band which is certainly plowable but who knows if the weather guessers are right! As much as i want the wednesday storm, i don't because i have finals the next day that may not be canceled! Sure can't miss those and i'm not ready yet to let my other driver have more than a handful of accounts until he is comfortable!

Oh well, let it snow!


----------



## zzzman (Jun 30, 2009)

got a foot of snow between yesterday and today. and more on the way


----------



## prostk2 (Oct 18, 2009)

ZZZ
How much more are you supposed to get before it is all over with this week?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

dem pictures is real purty...


----------



## zzzman (Jun 30, 2009)

hey pro i think it is coming to an end. had about maybe 2" in the drive this morning but it feels like it's going to get warm out again. so i think this is it for now. at least i got a couple plows in to get used to it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

took a ride to the camp here are some pics. I was ont he phone with fisher_guy the whole time lol.


----------



## zzzman (Jun 30, 2009)

first real plow of the season. these are the snow banks i pushed from plowing once. if this is what i can expect, i am in for a long plow season. not the best pics. there from my phone.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice Pics!


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

i have seen nothing but cold ass weather and nothing here in midwest
\i hate u guys and your snow. but i have 32 weeks of grass cutting average so hey.
but i miss snow


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

naturalgreen;908745 said:


> i have seen nothing but cold ass weather and nothing here in midwest
> \i hate u guys and your snow. but i have 32 weeks of grass cutting average so hey.
> but i miss snow


lol I guess we are suppose to get a nor' easter this weekend. So more snow :-D


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;910323 said:


> lol I guess we are suppose to get a nor' easter this weekend. So more snow :-D


Make sure you keep all that snow up there.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;910323 said:


> lol I guess we are suppose to get a nor' easter this weekend. So more snow :-D


Is that for you out there or everyone? I looked at weather and accuweather and saw nothing coming my way.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

we have dust at best in next week.
man my plow is clean


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Stik208;911053 said:


> Is that for you out there or everyone? I looked at weather and accuweather and saw nothing coming my way.


nah stik were not gonna get slammed liek they said we were going to get at the beginning of the week. Oh well there calling for 2-4" for us I am happy. Better then nothing.


----------

